# KMR question



## jil101ca (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been following the instructions on the can, 1 part powder to 2 parts water. I have just been on 2 different web sites about bottle feeding. the first one said not to use KMR but cow's milk would do just fine.The second site said to mix the KMR 1 part powder to 3 parts water adding electroliytes and vitamins to the formula. any truth to any of this?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2007)

I use KMR per the bottle although I have been known to add a bit of electrolytes.

Honestly - it sounds to me like the babies are doing fine....I think you're doing a great job!

Peg


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 20, 2007)

I would just follow the instructions on the can/package.

There are many, many different techniques and opinions on how to successfully bottle feed. I've read a lot of sites and come up confused as well.

Take note as to whether the site is talking about domesticated rabbits or wild rabbits. I would pay more attention to domesticated instructions.

Using a mixture of water and electrolyte may be a good idea.I dont' know if I would go full electrolyte, but maybe add some once a day?

--Dawn


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 21, 2007)

I always follow the package instructions. However, usually I cheat and buy the liquid kind. Doesn't last as long though. I don't add anything. So far *knocks on wood* I have yet to have a problem.

Sharon


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 21, 2007)

They are doing really well so I won't change anything I'm doing. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 21, 2007)

KMR is actually bad for the kits. I use Puppy Milk Replacer because it's most closest to the rabbits milk. I as well mix it with cow milk and warm it up....


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 21, 2007)

There are many, many different opinions on which milk to replace mom's milk with. I've read every thing from KMR, puppy milk, goats milk, cow's milk. 

The bottom line is nothing is going to be the same as mom's milk, the same as human baby formulas come close but are still not the same. So no matter what, you will never be able to match mom's milk 100%.

If the KMR is working, then stick with it.

--Dawn


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 21, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## clarzoo (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lol!! Tell that to the five Checkered Giant kits who are now hitting the five pound range. I used KMR with a healthy splash of Heavy Whipping Cream and they did wonderfully from the start! There is nothing that comes close to rabbit milk(except rat milk, but you can't buy that either)- the best we can do is feed them a fatty milk replacer for as many feedings per day as possible.


BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> KMR is actually bad for the kits. I use Puppy Milk Replacer because it's most closest to the rabbits milk. I as well mix it with cow milk and warm it up....


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 21, 2007)

Why is KMR bad for the kits? I haven't read anything anywhere about puppy formula as a replacement for rabbits. Is that on the net somewhere.


----------

